# POC Cortex DH vs POC Cortex Flow



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

Shopping for a new helmet and am looking at the POC stuff, but I can't tell exactly what the differences are.

I was running an Oneal 909 MX helmet that recently sacrificed itself to save me from serious injury; I still got KTFO'd and ended up with a slight concussion but it could have been much worse.

Anyway, the POC Cortex DH has that MIPS tech that's supposed to help reduce concussions but it's not clear whether the Cortex Flow has it, as well. Their website is unclear. Anybody have any information on these?


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

the FLOW does not have MIPS. 

the FLOW has better ventilation. And is cheaper.

I have the Flow and like it.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

x2 on the Flow. 

Better ventilation has proven itself over the past few days........


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

I was really hoping for the fancy MIPS tech. I'm not sure what value the lower end POC provides over something like the RG Pearl.

How's fit on these helmets? I've measured my head to 57-58cm, which puts me right in between the two sizes.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a huge head and the fitment is perfect. The helmet came with
a second set of cheek pads, upper and rear inserts, that allow you to
tailor the fit to your head.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

Cortex is also slightly lighter than the Flow as it has a Carbon outer shell.


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

Looks like I'm going with the Cortex Flow and a Leatt brace


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

*neck brace - check these first*

www.omegabrace.com you can find them on moto shops for $240 shipped. pm me for a link if you cant find it.

i've got one on order after reading up. dinner plate vs horseshoe.

i'm also going with the POC Flow as long as I can get some fit info. L/XL fits what range?


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

Medium/Large - 55-57cm
Large/X Large - 58-60cm
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=33486

I got mine from Larry at Mountain High Cyclery along with the Leatt and a new Rockgardn Flak Jacket (they had to cut my old one off me).


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

How's the fit with the Leatt? Do you have any experience with other helmets and the Leatt for comparison. I'm looking at replacing my Fox Rampage and the Cortex DH and TLD D3 are on my short list. I really like the fact that the D3 is specifically designed to work with a Leatt. I'd like to have just a bit more range of motion looking down the trail especially on steep terrain. I know that POC is not much of a believer in the Leatt, so I'm wondering how compatible their helmets are.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

Personally speaking, I've had no issues with the Leatt/POC combination. Fitment adjustability from the Leatt is great.


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

I just put in the order yesterday and should receive everything within the next week or so. I'll post pictures of the gear and some initial impressions when it comes in.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

Sounds good!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Rudster said:


> I have a huge head and the fitment is perfect. The helmet came with
> a second set of cheek pads, upper and rear inserts, that allow you to
> tailor the fit to your head.


You do not have a huge head if you can fit into one. I wear a large in most helmets and can't even get into their XL.


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> You do not have a huge head if you can fit into one. I wear a large in most helmets and can't even get into their XL.


I was told that they adjusted the sizing for 2010. Still, I usually wear a medium or medium/large and ended up ordering the large/xl


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

for comparison purposes, if it helps anyone...

left to right -
Giro remedy (snowboard helmet)
POC cortex flow
Bell bellistic
THE helmet (not sure which model, not mine)

POC is the biggest of the bunch, just slightly more room than the Remedy. But the Remedy has the chin guard closer to the mouth (snowboard helmet). Bell is tighter in the upper jaw. THE helmet is too tight all over for me. 59cm around the temples, roundish head, big jaw I guess. all helmets are L/XL.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

I am about to buy one POC Cortex Flow, but I am not sure which size to get, I normally use a sized M 661 Evo, and it fits me great, I meassured my head and it is between 57 -58 cm somewhere. 

Does the helmet get loose with the use?? so I should go for a POC M? or should I go for the L/X??

Can someone help me?


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

I want one of these, and I found a nice offer, but I am not sure which sizing I should go for, S/M or L/XL, I measured my head and it is somewhere between 57-58cm. I normally ride a sized M 661 Evo.

So I am wondering, does the POC get a bit loose with the use to get a M. or Should I go for the L size?

little help please..


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

My noggen measures 60.325, I went with the L/XL

This is my 2nd POC hat, as first one did it's job last Saturday, allowing me to continue to talk and chew food....

As with most/all helmets, they come with internal pads that can be exchanged for a snugger fit. Hope this helps...


----------



## (0..o) (Jun 26, 2013)

Heres a link to the flow

POC Cortex Flow Helmet - Competitive Cyclist


----------

